# Alpha SLR Aluminum vs Alpha Black vs Alpha White?



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a 2006 Alpha SLR Aluminum bike (Trek 1500), how does this frame compare to the Alpha Black that comes with the current series 2 or the Alpha White which comes with the current series one? I believe my frame is considered 'classic geometry' where the newer frame is 'sloped'. Is this a huge deal? Would I be better saving a few hundred / a thousand and upgrading to 10-speed groupset for around $500 (I was thinking scram rival)? Thanks


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The bigger difference is that your 1500 frame is a traditional race geometry with a significantly shorter head tube (30mm) than the newer bikes so if you like that fit, keep the 1500. The 1500's frame is actually very nice and is of equivalent quality to the Alpha Black aluminum. As far as aluminum frames go, you are not likely to find a significant upgrade these days with the carbon saturation we have today.


----------

